# Teufelsstoff zu Mondstoff



## moiki (2. August 2007)

ich wollte mal fragen ob man Teufelsstoff immerzu in Mondstoff verwanderln kann
oder ob man das auch nur alle 4 Tage machen kann.

würde mich über eine antwort freuen

gruß
moiki


----------



## Isegrim (2. August 2007)

Alle 4 Tage. Benötigt 2 Teufelsstoff, das Rezept http://wow.buffed.de/?i=14526 und einen Mondbrunnen.


----------



## SonGokuKid (2. August 2007)

moiki schrieb:


> ich wollte mal fragen ob man Teufelsstoff immerzu in Mondstoff verwanderln kann
> oder ob man das auch nur alle 4 Tage machen kann.
> 
> würde mich über eine antwort freuen
> ...



geht nur alle 4 tage
edit: mist isegrim war ein paar sekunden schneller


----------



## moiki (3. August 2007)

danke euch für die antwort...

gruß
moiki


----------



## Elrohir91 (13. Oktober 2007)

Hab dazu auch ne Frage: wo kommt man als Hordler gut an Mondbrunnen ran?


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Oktober 2007)

Zum Beispiel im Eschenwald oder Burg des Cenarius in Silithus


----------



## Vanidar (13. Oktober 2007)

Richtig, nja als Ally hat man da das Prob nicht ^^ Port einfach nach Darnassus und alles ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der preis für Mondstoff ist gut, habe gestern 1 Mondstoff für 12g verkauft, mach das mal jeden 4ten Tag ^^ Nach ner zeit summiert sich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Euer PaddY



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

